# CF Airworthiness Program



## carminecortez (22 Dec 2011)

I want to read up on the medical requirements for becoming a pilot.  I can't find CF Publication: A-GA-005-000/AG-001 DND/CF Airworthiness Program.
Does anyone have a link to this document?

THanks


----------



## aesop081 (22 Dec 2011)

Not the right publication.


----------



## carminecortez (22 Dec 2011)

> In the CF, our "Bible" is Chapter 7 in the newly created A-GA-005-000/AG-001 DND/CF Airworthiness Program, entitled Medical Standards for CF Aircrew (also accessible through the 1 Cdn Air Div, Div Surg website). This document describes the medical conditions considered to be incompatible for performance as CF aircrew.


 -- http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/dfs-dsv/pub/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=10280


----------



## carminecortez (22 Dec 2011)

Is there another document I could look at as well?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Dec 2011)

Sorry, i had other aspects of airworthiness on the brain.

If the pub is not available online, then you don't need to be reading it.

If you are looking to find out if a condition you have will rule you out, reading the publication will not help you. I see you have been talking about being a pilot since 2009.......i'm guessing you hit a snag ?


----------



## carminecortez (22 Dec 2011)

No snags, I just finished uni and I'm considering joining CF again.  The only thing that could hold me back from becoming a pilot is the medical history check.


----------



## Zoomie (22 Dec 2011)

carminecortez said:
			
		

> The only thing that could hold me back from becoming a pilot is the medical history check.


The CF does not conduct any such check.  It is up to you to disclose any and all medical history that you may have.  They will also put you through extensive testing and should discover anything that is not within parameters.  It could be that whatever you think is going to be a show stopper - may not be at all.


----------



## carminecortez (22 Dec 2011)

The thing I was worried about on my medical record is gone now, it was only a temporary problem.  However, it wouldn't show this on my records.

On the CF website when they say "Your medical record will be reviewed at the Recruiting Medical Office..."--http://www.forces.ca/en/page/theapplicationprocess-106#step4-4

This is not referring to your medical history?  But the tests performed during the application process.

Thanks


----------



## Zoomie (22 Dec 2011)

carminecortez said:
			
		

> This is not referring to your medical history?


Medical records are pretty subjective - what if you changed Doctor offices (like when you move).  It's up to you to make photocopies - the record doesn't magically follow you around the world.

If whatever it was that ailed you is gone - then no worries.  Just don't lie.


----------



## 2010newbie (23 Dec 2011)

carminecortez said:
			
		

> No snags, I just finished uni and I'm considering joining CF again.  The only thing that could hold me back from becoming a pilot is the medical history check.



and if they are accepting DEO applications.


----------



## gatz (4 Feb 2012)

What does the Aircrew medical consist of?


----------

